# My First Horse...Gone from sight, but always in our minds...



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry that's so hard to lose a horse...she sure was cute.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

That is a great story very heart warming
I am sorry for your lose though she looked like a special horse


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. She looked like such a sweet mare. :-(


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Her name fits her well. I'm sorry for such a loss. Our horses grow closer to us the more we are with each other and this horse was 32 years old. This horse must've had such a great bond and life with you.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*The blessed horses*

So sorry that your horse Flicka had to be put down, but your story is a good one because Flicka had the opportunity to share the last years of her life with someone who truly cared about her. I’m guessing that many horses blessed enough to make it to age twenty-five probably aren’t so lucky to find a new owner at that age.


----------

